# car porn (SFW)



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Spent the weekend doing a driving school with the Hoosier BMW Club. Focus is on improving driving technique, not 'winning at any cost'. Had an awesome time!! And my car stayed in one piece! (unlike a previous session where my hood nearly got blown off!)

Anyhow, here's random normal size pics of me (Infniti), some club members (BMWs) and others (random cars) . . .


sorry. . . computer issues . . . give me a minute . . .


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

nice pickup truck... ??


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

ok, let's try again

tech inspection . . .










lexus IS 350










me!!!


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't consider an IS or a G car pr0n....


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

GBauer said:


> I don't consider an IS or a G car pr0n....


I need more hardcore than this....


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Araq44 said:


> I need more hardcore than this....


...now if there was a line of e30 M's with their hoods open staggered with M1's and Z8's, THAT would be pr0n....


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

sorry, trying to resize photos but computer keeps crashing! doh!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

yummy!!!










class










added bonus: burgers as big as your face!! (assuming you have the face of a 3 year old . . .)


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

that's a little better but still: No e30M!


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

BTW: where was this? I'm from Indiana. My brother who lives in South Bend drives a 540i Sport. I've been trying to get him to go to some of these get-togethers.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

ok, I agree with you guys, I overstated -- no pr0n, just regular cars. sorry -- just excited because it was a ton of fun!! not only seeing a bunch of regular guys getting their cars ready to race, but being on track and going faster each time around!! sorry to get your hopes up . . .


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

getting better!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Putnam Park, Cloverdale, IN. about halfway between Indy and Terre Haute


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Araq44 said:


> getting better!


thanks, I feel less un-worthy now!

M6










modified 135 . . .










very modified Mini Cooper . . .


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

these few pics are from the same event, but prior years (06, 07)


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

thanks to whoever moved my post into the correct forum. question: is it possible to change the title -- just realized even the word "p rn" probably not a good idea. or not that important?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

who is tracking a classic six
that must be expensive


----------



## caryabhi1241 (May 7, 2009)

Nice pics! Keep on posting like this.


----------

